# Synth-Like Legato A challenge



## raidmarji (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi All
The only synth like legato that I found was the factory Unisono - Portamento script which was modified 2009 and still have bugs.

Is it that difficult to make a synth-like legato? No one did that (after a lot of search)


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 15, 2020)

If it were easy, there would be no need for real-legato sampling


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 15, 2020)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> If it were easy, there would be no need for real-legato sampling


Then that's why all the developers use the factory Unisono - Portamento script?


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 15, 2020)

raidmarji said:


> The only synth like legato that I found was the factory Unisono - Portamento script which was modified 2009 and still have bugs.



What bugs? I used that script for an instrument of my own, what should I be worried about / on the lookout for?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 15, 2020)

raidmarji said:


> Then that's why all the developers use the factory Unisono - Portamento script?



At first, not "all the developers". Many developers use this script because it's available to commercially use by default. And it works brilliantly for the slide of synth-like instruments.


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 15, 2020)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> At first, not "all the developers". Many developers use this script because it's available to commercially use by default. And it works brilliantly for the slide of synth-like instruments.



Can you name one developer who does not use it to make synth-like legato?, honestly I did not find any.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 15, 2020)

raidmarji said:


> Can you name one developer who does not use it to make synth-like legato?, honestly I did not find any.



All Keepforest libraries. All my Wavelet Audio libraries. We do not use the default script because we scripted our own portamento slide for our needs.


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 15, 2020)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> All Keepforest libraries. All my Wavelet Audio libraries. We do not use the default script because we scripted our own portamento slide for our needs.



Simply, it is impossible to apply microtuning with this script when it is in Legato mode


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 15, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> What bugs? I used that script for an instrument of my own, what should I be worried about / on the lookout for?



try to add microtuning to the legato mode


----------



## polypx (Oct 15, 2020)

WIPS legato supports microtuning.


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 15, 2020)

polypx said:


> WIPS legato supports microtuning.


 you are 100% right, it supports legato but not like the Factory legato, I mean not as good for a monophonic synth


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 15, 2020)

raidmarji said:


> try to add microtuning to the legato mode



Thanks a lot! I see what you mean. It's not quite the same, but you could try the Notes-per-octave script and adjust your midi notes, if you want to play for example on a quartertone scale.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 15, 2020)

raidmarji said:


> try to add microtuning to the legato mode


That's not a bug. The script was intended to do a sepcific job, it wasn't intended for people to add micro-tuning to.


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 15, 2020)

d.healey said:


> That's not a bug. The script was intended to do a sepcific job, it wasn't intended for people to add micro-tuning to.


I did not say ADDING, if you use microtuning in other slot, it behaves in a strange manner, only the portamento works


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 15, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Thanks a lot! I see what you mean. It's not quite the same, but you could try the Notes-per-octave script and adjust your midi notes, if you want to play for example on a quartertone scale.


I do not think it will work, as I need to microtune 2 or 3 notes only per octave


----------



## d.healey (Oct 15, 2020)

raidmarji said:


> I did not say ADDING, if you use microtuning in other slot, it behaves in a strange manner, only the portamento works


What I mean is each script was designed to work independently, they weren't designed to work with other scripts. So it's not a bug it's just the way the script works (or doesn't work ).


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 15, 2020)

d.healey said:


> What I mean is each script was designed to work independently, they weren't designed to work with other scripts. So it's not a bug it's just the way the script works (or doesn't work ).



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## polypx (Oct 15, 2020)

I think WIPS can work ok for synth type sounds, although it's WAY over specified.

Here's WIPS legato on an adjustable Notes Per Octave microtune example.


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 16, 2020)

polypx said:


> I think WIPS can work ok for synth type sounds, although it's WAY over specified.
> 
> Here's WIPS legato on an adjustable Notes Per Octave microtune example.


Many thanks for the example, but definately it does not taste like the Factory Legato


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 16, 2020)

Since you can't eat it of course it doesn't taste.


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 16, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Since you can't eat it of course it doesn't taste.


Thank you


----------



## polypx (Oct 16, 2020)

Actually Bob's has a more flexible time constant than the Unison one, so you can shape it more precisely to your 'taste' as you like. But I think the real issue here is not the portamento flavour, but accessibility.

If you want one to work the way you want, then build a version the way you think it should be. All the code is out there; last note retrigger is in several scripts, and the portamento is in both of the above scripts, and handling the incoming tuning data is explicit in Bob's script. Pick and choose what you want and make your own perfect version.

I think the reason Nicki and Josef's code is still used all the time is because they basically got it right. Make it better and everyone will use yours instead.

Also, we're all too lazy to even copy their code into our own projects... ha.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

There are basically two things the factory script doesn't do well: behave nicely with microtuning, and if you have a long amp envelope release but you're in mono mode and you play staccato, it doesn't kill the voices properly so you end up with notes overlapping as if you weren't in mono mode. The latter one is quite a serious con in my case. I have tried to fix that one multiple times, but you can imagine how those attempts ended


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 17, 2020)

polypx said:


> Actually Bob's has a more flexible time constant than the Unison one, so you can shape it more precisely to your 'taste' as you like. But I think the real issue here is not the portamento flavour, but accessibility.
> 
> If you want one to work the way you want, then build a version the way you think it should be. All the code is out there; last note retrigger is in several scripts, and the portamento is in both of the above scripts, and handling the incoming tuning data is explicit in Bob's script. Pick and choose what you want and make your own perfect version.
> 
> ...



Many Thanks, you are 100% right


----------



## raidmarji (Oct 17, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> There are basically two things the factory script doesn't do well: behave nicely with microtuning, and if you have a long amp envelope release but you're in mono mode and you play staccato, it doesn't kill the voices properly so you end up with notes overlapping as if you weren't in mono mode. The latter one is quite a serious con in my case. I have tried to fix that one multiple times, but you can imagine how those attempts ended



Exactly, If you cannot do it, how I'm supposed to make it? You are our hero and you always help everyone. Isn't it possible to extract only the legato mode from that FACTORY code? I tried but with no luck.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

The script is just too complex to extract anything out without tons of pain.


----------

